# [batch] Unter MS-DOS Festplatteninhalt in Datei schreiben



## Suppenkasoer_1970 (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich stelle mich wahrscheinlich bei meinen Bemühungen ganz furchtbar dämlich an, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, folgendes Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen:

Ich möchte eine Batchdatei schreiben, die den gesamten Festplatteninhalt (Namen aller Dateien in allen Verzeichnissen) in der Form [Laufwerk]:\[Verzeichnis]\[Unterverzeichnis]\[Datei] in eine Datei schreibt.

Sinn und Zweck dieser Übung: Ich möchte regelmässig diese Dateien erstellen, und die Dateien z. B. nach einer Programm-Installation miteinander vergleichen lassen. Oft bleiben (wer weiss das nicht?) nach einer Desinstallation viele Dateien übrig, die nicht entfernt wurden. Um Fragmente nicht erst mühsam suchen zu müssen, erhoffe ich mir von dem Vergleich, dass ich die verbliebenen Verzeichnisse und Dateien wenigstens sofort finde.

Es wäre schon toll, wenn jemand hier eine Lösung für mich hätte,
vielen Dank dafür im Voraus
Kai


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

 Versuchs doch mal mit:
 dir /s /B > filesystem.txt ;-)

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Suppenkasoer_1970 (14. Juli 2005)

Meine Güte... (ich frag' mich jetzt ernsthaft, denke ich so kompliziert, oder liegen die einfachen Dinge einfach immer irgendwie locker auf der Hand?)

Danke für die Antwort ;-)

Gruß Kai


----------

